# Lindsay Lohan – Knast-Interview für 1 Million



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan – Knast-Interview für 1 Million

Ohne Moos nix los. Lindsay Lohan kennt das bedrückende Gefühl finanzieller Not zu gut, geht aber jetzt clever dagegen an. Die 24-Jährige will den aktuellen Medien-Hype um ihre Person in bare Münze umwandeln. Das erste Interview nach ihrem Knast-Aufenthalt , will sie für nicht weniger als 1 Million Dollar an den Mann bringen.

Das Dumme ist nur, es scheint (noch) niemand diese Summe dafür hinblättern zu wollen. Ein Nahestehender von Lindsay: „Sie möchte einen großen Deal mit einem Fernsehsender und Magazin abschließen. Lindsay mag viele Fehler begangen haben, aber sie weiß, was ihr erstes Interview wert ist. Sie will kein Angebot unter einer Million Dollar annehmen.“

Wenn Lindsays Plan aufgeht, wäre das ihr persönlicher Rekord-Verdienst. Ein Magazin-Insider: „Das wäre das Beste, was Lindsay passieren könnte. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Lindsay schon lange in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten steckt. Sie würde mit ihrem Post-Knast-Interview mehr kassieren, als sie je als Schauspielerin verdient hat.“

Übrigens soll sich Lindsay jetzt dem Buddhismus zugewandt haben, um ihre inneres Gleichgewicht wiederzufinden. So könne sie die Zeit im Gefängnis besser ertragen.


*Genau Lindsay zieh ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche 
und Buddhismus ist ne gute Sache :thumbup:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Endgamer77 (10 Juli 2010)

Die Gier nach Geld ist wirklich schlimm.
Schade dass die Lindsay so drauf ist 
sie ist doch so ein süßes Mädel.


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (10 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2010)

hmm, wenn also keiner die Kohle bietet hören wir ab jetzt nix mehr von ihr?  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2010)

Manche machen mit Sch*** Geld


----------

